# Xenon auto-level retrofit and LCM



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Recently I retrofited OEM bi-xenons and the hi-beam into my 2005 325i. Two weeks ago I also did the auto-leeling retrofit as described in the BMW pdf file on retrofitting xenons. However, the auto-leveling function is not working. I am suspecting that I may need to replace LCM and reflash to enable the auto-leveling. If you have done this retrofit and enabled the auto-leeling did you need a new LCM (there seems to be 2 tipes of LCM's available as per ETK - one for foglights and one that specifies xenons)?
Thanks,
Peter


----------

